# pellet storage for a newbie



## caralck (Sep 7, 2010)

My husband and I decided to get ourselves an anniversary gift of a wood pellet fireplace insert and now have the task of storing 2 tons of wood pellets that come with the stove.  We have a 3rd car garage that we plan to keep it in but had hoped to get a small silo like thing to fit in the space for easy dispensing of the pellets rather than just stacking the bags.  However all google searches for variations of wood pellet storage give me options if I owned a farm...we have a 2800 sq ft house in suburbia.  Because it rains in the lovely NW from Oct-May, outdoor storage without a shed is not a good idea (and okay, we really don't want to go outside to get our bags of pellets).  We do have a very generous crawl space and I'm wondering if that would be a safe place to store the 2nd ton of pellets.  The store we're buying the stove from said that we could just pick up portions of our 2 ton supply but we would need to pick the total 2 tons up by the end of this year.  They sell a nice looking dispensing unit but it only holds 7 bags and costs $300!  
Any ideas?  One we thought of was making our own crate out of plywood with a hole to dispense the pellets.  With all the moisture in our area, the fabric bag type dispensers seem like a great way to ruin the pellets.  I searched the forums and seems like many people just stack the bags and we may very well end up just doing that and maybe getting a small wooden toybox like crate to keep some loose pellets in the house so I don't have to try to pull a 40 lb bag off the top of a 2 ton stack when my husband is out of town.  We're definitely excited about our new "toy" but very surprised at the lack of options for storage if you don't have a farm or a shed.  Our property is sloped in the back which makes putting a shed out there impossible and since our HOA freaked out when we chose to not water our lawn every day and allowed "yellow and brown hues" in our lawn, I don't think they would be happy with us if we put a shed in the front yard.  In fact, it may be against the rules.  This is the only downside for our suburbian life - the lame HOA rules.

Thanks!


----------



## briansol (Sep 7, 2010)

Most of us either have a shed of some sort or store in the basement/garage.

I think you'll find dispensers of any kind to be more of a pain than anything.  

Some members have a tote bin and run a 'mix' of 2 brands.

But i think you will find mos tof us just haul a bag up once a day and top off the hopper.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 7, 2010)

google grain silo's, smaller versions. Check out Mother Earth News...there has to be 3 or 4 ads in the back in and around Portland in every issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## caralck (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!  I'll have to see if I can get a copy of mother earth news (trip to whole foods!) or I'll spend more time on their website to see if they have a want ads section there


----------



## save$ (Sep 8, 2010)

It is fairly easy to tuck away 6 or 7 bags and only have to bring them in once a week.  You can tuck them in a window bench, or in storage area of a ottoman, or even on the floor of a closet.  That leaves you able to be very selective when you have to go out to the garage for replacements.  I got a little "truck" on wheels that allow me to move my pellets with little effort.


----------



## caralck (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm now tempted to buy a cedar chest from JoAnn's Crafts to store the pellets indoors and just keep the bags out in the garage.  It's attached so it's not like I have to run out into the cold wet world to get the pellets...just hoped we could have an easy dispenser.  I tried googling small silo but that didn't get me anything small...just silos and homes made from silos.


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2010)

Cara Kawahara said:
			
		

> I'm now tempted to buy a cedar chest.....



A chest like that is a good idea.....it adds to the decor, and will hold quite a few bags of pellets....they can be dumped into the chest, and get a large scoop at a feed store to fill the hopper.  Should hold you over for quite a few days when filled.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 8, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Cara Kawahara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pete, Did you ever get that chest from CC? Got to go dig that one up, Where the heck did it go? Ahhhh, Take me word it was a dandy of a pellet storage chest!


----------



## briansol (Sep 8, 2010)

see, i disagree with that method completely.  scouping a bag would take 20 minuets even with a good sized scoop, and its messy to boot.


----------



## LIpelletpig (Sep 8, 2010)

Cedar chest handed down in the family.  Holds 6 bags.  I use a half cut 1 gallon juice jug to scoop and pour pellets in hopper.  When closed I have two large pillows on top of the chest that provides two additional seats in my living room.  Using a tote temporarily is OK but long term it doesn't always look the best.


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2010)

briansol said:
			
		

> see, i disagree with that method completely.  scouping a bag would take 20 minuets even with a good sized scoop, and its messy to boot.



Absolutely not.  I have a large container next to my stove, and can fit 2 bags into it.  It takes me approx. 3 minutes to put 40 lb. into the stove, and there is NO mess.  Mine is very similar to this:

www.legacytack.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=LT&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=10269


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Pete, Did you ever get that chest from CC? Got to go dig that one up, Where the heck did it go? Ahhhh, Take me word it was a dandy of a pellet storage chest!



NO, I NEVER got it!!     That CC...he's a slippery son of a gun.   :lol:


----------



## briansol (Sep 8, 2010)

see, i disagree with that method completely.  scooping a bag would take 20 minuets even with a good sized scoop, and its messy to boot.


----------



## LIpelletpig (Sep 8, 2010)

It's not messy if you know how to be clean.  I usually lower the distribution blower to very low and I typically don't throw the pellets into the hopper hard that creates dust when pouring them in.  I also don't let the pellets go very low in the hopper since the chest is right next to the stove I can top off when ever and its easy.  After filling the hopper I take a damp wet cloth and dust off the top, so that any dust that has accumulated on top won't be blown off when I increase the distribution blower.  Yes, OCD


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2010)

briansol said:
			
		

> see, i disagree with that method completely.  scooping a bag would take 20 minuets even with a good sized scoop, and its messy to boot.



We "heard you" the first time.....but again, from someone that actually does it, you're wrong.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.millstores.com/category.cfm?cattype=1&catcode=11C


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 8, 2010)

briansol said:
			
		

> see, i disagree with that method completely.  scooping a bag would take 20 minuets even with a good sized scoop, and its messy to boot.



I would only pay you piece work rates.

However I prefer upending the bag into the hopper method myself, and since I can stack my bags wherever I want to in my den, I just haul several in from the garage at a time.


----------



## krooser (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like this chest could hold two 40lb. bags....


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello

I spoke with the sales engineer at this company in Goffstown NH.
http://www.woodpellets.com/services/default.aspx << See truck and hose at bottom of this web page.

Right now they deliver wood pellets in Bulk with a truck and a hose to blow them into your storage bin.

He says they are currently in development of a new system called “Magic Bucket” This will blow the pellets into a bucket next to your stove or into your stove

Here are some nice guidelins for building your own storage bin.
http://www.coford.ie/iopen24/pub/pp12_pelletstoragefacility.pdf

Good luck


----------



## cncpro (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like the 40 lb. bags.  I stack 10-15 bags right near the stove and dump them right into the stove directly.  I wouldn't be likely to use one of those bulk delivery systems under any circumstances unless the price was around 50% of bags.

Why not try out the free method first before spending a pile of money on a special chest or bulk dispenser...  Maybe you can get used to a stack of pellets near the stove ?

I think I'd tack up a blue tarp on the roof just to pi$$ off the HOA.  Probably best I don't live in a place like that.


----------



## caralck (Sep 9, 2010)

I actually contacted the woodpellet.com folks before I found this place...they didn't have a product that fit my space in the garage.  I think we'll probably just stack the bags in the garage for now and find a nice looking small storage trunk for the living room.  Sorry, not really into the look of wood pellet bags sitting in my living room.  So I'm guessing it's okay to stack 2 tons of pellets on top of each other.  The woman who sold us the stove said they'll give us a 2nd pallet to double stack the pellets.  We're going to check out the local farm store to see if they have small grain silos as a last effort since it's on the way to the place to get our pellets.  I read about mouse issues so now I'm wondering if we should put mouse traps under/around the pallet just to prevent any issues though I have yet to see any mice or mice poop in my garage.

We laugh about what other things we can do to see how long it will take to get a notice from the HOA...like pitching our tent on the front lawn to air it out.  The rainy season is now here in Portland so we won't have to worry about improper lawn irrigation (as it was phrased in our notice) until next summer.  

Thanks for all the suggestions!  Very helpful!


----------



## ARGlock (Sep 9, 2010)

Cara Kawahara said:
			
		

> I actually contacted the woodpellet.com folks before I found this place...they didn't have a product that fit my space in the garage.  I think we'll probably just stack the bags in the garage for now and find a nice looking small storage trunk for the living room.  Sorry, not really into the look of wood pellet bags sitting in my living room.  So I'm guessing it's okay to stack 2 tons of pellets on top of each other.  The woman who sold us the stove said they'll give us a 2nd pallet to double stack the pellets.  We're going to check out the local farm store to see if they have small grain silos as a last effort since it's on the way to the place to get our pellets.  I read about mouse issues so now I'm wondering if we should put mouse traps under/around the pallet just to prevent any issues though I have yet to see any mice or mice poop in my garage.
> 
> We laugh about what other things we can do to see how long it will take to get a notice from the HOA...like pitching our tent on the front lawn to air it out.  The rainy season is now here in Portland so we won't have to worry about improper lawn irrigation (as it was phrased in our notice) until next summer.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions!  Very helpful!



Start putting solar PV and solar hot water panels on your roof and see what your HOA says about that. If they are made up of mostly Republicans, they will snort, kick, hee haw and about roll over dead with the idea. I heard of one HOA in north Arkansas that said solar panels cause global warming by reflecting the sun back into the atmosphere.  I would be interested to know what there stance is on panels on your roof. 

As for as the brown areas in your yard, tell them a large Moose, Deere, Elk or whatever large animal you have in your area comes by regularly and urinates on your lawn.  

Great idea you have there going with a pellet stove. Hope all goes well. 

AR


----------



## smoke show (Sep 9, 2010)

Cara Kawahara said:
			
		

> I read about mouse issues so now I'm wondering if we should put mouse traps under/around the pallet just to prevent any issues though I have yet to see any mice or mice poop in my garage.


I don't believe wood pellets will draw mice in as its not a food source.
They might nest in there if they're in your garage already.
I can't remember ever even hearing of mice/pellet problems.
my 2 cents.


----------



## caralck (Sep 9, 2010)

> I heard of one HOA in north Arkansas that said solar panels cause global warming by reflecting the sun back into the atmosphere.



wow!  talk about backing up a stereotype people have of the south!   I think the HOA would be okay with solar panels but I guess I better check since we're thinking of doing that sometime too...after we get a new roof.


----------



## ARGlock (Sep 9, 2010)

Cara Kawahara said:
			
		

> > I heard of one HOA in north Arkansas that said solar panels cause global warming by reflecting the sun back into the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> wow!  talk about backing up a stereotype people have of the south!   I think the HOA would be okay with solar panels but I guess I better check since we're thinking of doing that sometime too...after we get a new roof.



Actually that part of Arkansas is really not considered the Deep South. We would consider them almost Yankees.  I think its more less they are against anything a Democrat would be in favor of. 

AR


----------



## caralck (Sep 12, 2010)

well...2 tons of pellets now in my garage on the pallet and some shelving.  It's a nice woody smell in there...which is nice because we had some really foul smelling seafood in the garbage bin stinking it up.  Between the seafood and the foul smell from the central vacuum unit (do I really want to know what the prior owner did or didn't do to get it that way?), it's a very nice change in aroma!  I think we're going to use that stuff up before we try to get a dispensing bin.  No space!  Now to find the decorative bin for inside the house!


----------



## imacman (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr. Bigfoot said:
			
		

> .....Now to find the decorative bin for inside the house!



Christmas Tree Shops has a really nice Mission-style storage chest for $69.99.  Take a look on P.2 of their flyer:

www.christmastreeshops.com


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 12, 2010)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I spoke with the sales engineer at this company in Goffstown NH.
> http://www.woodpellets.com/services/default.aspx << See truck and hose at bottom of this web page.
> ...


they had a trailer with that system up and running, of course unless you need bulk delivery or you are going to be dumping a ton of pellets into the hopper (pun intended). this looks like what you were hoping was out there from what I read, still waiting for them to market it for DIY types like me, though if you are a cheap DIY like me you would just go read up on corn vac and corn burner fuel mover systems and make your own. Hooking up a cornvac to a central vac system would be just the ticket.
    IDK what kind of republicans you guys are talking about I am a right wing conservative gun clinging bible thumper and any solar, wind etc. that saves me money makes perfect sense.


----------



## doublewide (Sep 12, 2010)

You shouldn't have a problem with the mice and critters unless you are using corn pellets or food pellets, but they might decide to use the wood pellets as a nest.

No one mentioned using a nice storage bin and leaving the pellets in their 40lbs. bags.  My wife bought one at Overstock.com and it has leather-like upholstry and should fit at least 6 bags (my stove is in the basement, so I don't use the bench for pellet storage).  You can use it as a bench against the wall or all a main coffee table in front of the couch.  She even only had to pay $2.99 to have it shipped through some promotion.  Good luck with your new stove.

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...Storage-Bench/3964293/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## caralck (Sep 13, 2010)

Why is it that when you don't need something, the store has a good selection and yet, when you actually want/need it, nothing!  I had in mind this nice cedar chest that I bought at JoAnn's for my craft supplies a few years ago.  They've had at least 2 or 3 of them everytime I've gone in for other items and today, nothing!  They had an okay looking build it yourself toy chest but not as nice as the cedar chest.  Oh well...guess I'll just have to wait.  Only 1 wk left until we get to have our insert installed!  Now I get anxious worrying that it won't fit, even though we measured 3 times the fireplace dimensions that we took with us to the store.


----------



## caralck (Sep 18, 2010)

Hooray  Finally have fire







Thankfully our awesome installers were able to get it in today despite some initial problems thanks to lovely Oregon Rain and our annoying cedar shake roof (replacing that with composition roofing is next on the major to-do list)


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice! Looks very cozy too! Glad your all set and ready to go. 

enjoy the new stove.


----------



## imacman (Sep 19, 2010)

Stove looks great!  Thanks for the pic.

BTW, I hope there's a surge protector on the end of that power cord.


----------



## caralck (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks!  And yes, we have a surge protector that covers up to 4000 joules of surge protection.  It was the highest amount that I could find at home depot.  It's actually a belkin labeled for home theater use and has a $300,000 lifetime warranty ($30).  Hopefully that will do the task!  Couldn't find one that had less than 12 outlets.  Our pellet stove store told us to get one when we bought the stove.  The house is warm now so the stove turned itself off (standby?).  Because of the shape of our fireplace, we could only fit the small hopper in there but a 40 lb bag filled it perfectly!


----------

